# Nani Goal vs Tottenham (Football...Soccer...)



## Sebastian (Nov 3, 2010)

That was a very strange goal.. still if you have a problem blame the ref....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 5, 2010)

brilliant!!!!! absolutely brilliant......


----------



## nolow (Nov 13, 2010)

I remember watching that... I think it is officially the weirdest goal ever!!!


----------

